# Tile stickers in a snake setup



## emmaedwards2177 (2 mo ago)

Hi,

Might be a strange one, but could i use these self adhesive tiles on the back wall of my wooden vivexotic vivarium? Or is it true the glue could get hot and give off fumes?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Also should they start to lift the snake could get stuck to them?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't. As above, if the tiles lift then the glue is exposed. And the glue on those tiles is awful. 
Why did you think using these would be beneficial?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

emmaedwards2177 said:


> Hi,
> *
> Might be a strange one*, but could i use these self adhesive tiles on the back wall of my wooden vivexotic vivarium?


That it is.... As others have said, as you don't know anything about the adhesive used it's not worth taking the chance. There could be more risk of the snake rubbing against them and having the adhesive stick to the skin than toxic fumes, so best avoid. But like Ian, I'm curious as to why you want to make the viv look like the inside of a public toilet


----------

